# Christmas Homebrew Lottery



## Jye (5/12/07)

Im stealing this idea from a thread over at Northernbrewer and only wish I had seen it earlier  but I know our community is very active and the list will grow pretty quick.

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread to say you are in (e.g "Im in") and add your name to the list by midnight Friday the 14th AEST.
2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you *will* be shamed  
3. The first Keno number drawn on Saturday the 15th will be the winner and all non-winners have to send that person a bottle of their finest brew. Bottles can be what ever you feel comfortable mailing (PET, glass or stubbies) and should come to about 750ml.
4. Beers should be mailed on the 17th so the winner receives the beers for the xmas break :chug: 

It appears that the keno draws are not refreshed live but instead daily so the results should be out on Sunday the 16th. To find the results goto Keno - Results and enter to relevent info as shown below.

Good luck :beer: 
Jye


----------



## kevnlis (5/12/07)

By "bottle" I take it you mean a Coopers PET bottle? I only have full stubbies and kegs ATM.

I am in if I can send 2x stubbies instead


----------



## Jye (5/12/07)

kevnlis said:


> I am in if I can send 2x stubbies instead



No set rules on bottles like swaps and comps... as long as you send beer


----------



## SJW (5/12/07)

I would love to be in but I dont have any full PET bottles.

Steve


----------



## troydo (5/12/07)

i'll see if i have any ho gardens left at home


----------



## Doogiechap (5/12/07)

I'm in !


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (5/12/07)

I'll be in. Got a nice Pilsner in PET at the moment for the winner.

Hope the beer gets sent by the non winners, not like in the various NRL/WRC tipping comps............... <_<


----------



## eric8 (5/12/07)

Great Idea! Only problem is that I never win anything, but hey what the fudge. I'll be in.
eric


----------



## Stuster (5/12/07)

eric8 said:


> Great Idea! Only problem is that I never win anything, but hey what the fudge. I'll be in.
> eric



I'm another big-time loser, but I'm in as well.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/12/07)

Count me in.

C&B
TDA


----------



## KoNG (5/12/07)

Jye said:


> No set rules on bottles like swaps and comps... as long as you send beer



can just see the winners collection of *yakult* bottles filled with beer samples now..... :lol:


----------



## Jye (5/12/07)

SJW said:


> I would love to be in but I dont have any full PET bottles.
> 
> Steve



Im sure there will be a few brewers filling bottles via CPBF or other methods... so get your ass in


----------



## kevnlis (5/12/07)

Jye said:


> all non-winners have to send that person a bottle of their finest brew.






KoNG said:


> can just see the winners collection of *yakult* bottles filled with beer samples now..... :lol:



OK, I propose a new rule, if a bottle of Yakult is your best brew, send your second best


----------



## 65bellett (5/12/07)

I'm in, what a great Idea. I work for a freight company so if some body interstate wins I would be happy to send mine and 14 other coopers pet bottles to who ever wants to drop them at my place in the C.B.D. That is if I don't win!!!!


----------



## kevnlis (5/12/07)

65bellett said:


> I'm in, what a great Idea. I work for a freight company so if some body interstate wins I would be happy to send mine and 14 other coopers pet bottles to who ever wants to drop them at my place in the C.B.D. That is if I don't win!!!!




Which CBD?


----------



## simonl75 (5/12/07)

Great idea, I'm in.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (5/12/07)

Im In !!

 

Garry
HBW


----------



## sinkas (5/12/07)

Finally a place to exibit my finest "fermentor sludge imperial ale"


----------



## jonbob (5/12/07)

I'd love to be in this, but the only beer I have my fermented too hot, left in the barrel too long, first time I've made a hombrew stout. The only thing this beer has going for it is that it's not actually poisonous 
I'm actually pretty proud of how it turned out, but I shudder to think how bad it would be compared to some of the beer people on here can turn out.


----------



## hairofthedog (5/12/07)

im in not sure what my finest is yet but ive got 3 fermenting so lots to chose from


----------



## Jye (6/12/07)

The entrants so far.

Kevnlis
Doogiechap
DK
eric8
Stuster
TDA
65bellet
simon175
homebrewworld.com
hairofthedog


----------



## eric8 (6/12/07)

C'mon folks give it a go! Gotta be in it to win it. Have to try and get it up to a case I think.
eric


----------



## randyrob (6/12/07)

Kevnlis
Doogiechap
DK
eric8
Stuster
TDA
65bellet
simon175
homebrewworld.com
hairofthedog
RandyRob


----------



## Fents (6/12/07)

DK said:


> I'll be in. Got a nice Pilsner in PET at the moment for the winner.
> 
> Hope the beer gets sent by the non winners, not like in the various NRL/WRC tipping comps............... <_<



you won that didnt you?

wanna pm me your address and i'll fix mine up..


----------



## Snow (6/12/07)

I AM IN :huh: 



Cheers - Snow


----------



## sluggerdog (6/12/07)

Yeah I'll give it a crack, sure I can bottle one more brew! Hopefully I don't have to though.


----------



## discoloop (6/12/07)

I'm in!


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (6/12/07)

Im in with a belgium partial thats just been bottled . Hope the winner sees it in their heart not to shame me in public after they drink it ( anyway I like it ).


----------



## schooey (6/12/07)

I'm in too. Probably be a leftover bottle of my caseswap NS Summer Ale.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/07)

The more the merrier. I'm in

I was in the Rugby World Cup thingy .. didn't know I had to send the winner a beer. Who won and can they send me their address and I'll settle up.


----------



## troydo (7/12/07)

Yep checked at home theer is a garden of hos just waiting for a new owner 

IM IN


----------



## 65bellett (7/12/07)

Sorry I should have said I live in Melbourne CBD. One of those home brew induced mistakes.


----------



## Jye (7/12/07)

The list is starting to look pretty good... and Troy its good to see your think positive, sounds like you've conceded already :lol: 

Kevnlis
Doogiechap
DK
eric8
Stuster
TDA
65bellet
simon175
homebrewworld.com
hairofthedog
RandyRob
Snow
sluggerdog
discoloop
buster3931
schooey
Fatgodzilla
Troydo


----------



## recharge (7/12/07)

Jye said:


> 3. On Sunday the 16th of December at 6pm I will draw a name (I will not be entering) and all non-winners have to send that person a bottle of their finest brew.
> 
> Good luck :beer:
> Jye



You should be in Jye, why dont you limit the number to (40 or 42whatever lotto is ) allocate everbody a number and let lotto decide.

I'm in.

Rich


----------



## Jye (7/12/07)

I dont really want to put a cap on the numbers... it is meant to be lotto  

I expected it to get above the max lotto number and just plan on drawing a name from a hat, hopefully I can be trusted to do that


----------



## Ross (7/12/07)

Jye said:


> I dont really want to put a cap on the numbers... it is meant to be lotto
> 
> I expected it to get above the max lotto number and just plan on drawing a name from a hat, hopefully I can be trusted to do that



I'd trust you mate; but if you pull out someone local, you're going to cop some flack  
Far easier to use lotto, or even a Keno draw if you need higher numbers, to keep everyone happy.
& then you can enter as well  


cheers Ross


----------



## recharge (7/12/07)

Or if there is more than 40 people have two pools of 20 or 30 and first number under the pool size wins then everyone in that pool could post to the winner of the pool they are in. (Hope that made sense) Two winners could be better than one. Just a suggestion.

Rich

PS Hate to see you miss out just because your organizing it.


----------



## amita (7/12/07)

kevnlis said:


> By "bottle" I take it you mean a Coopers PET bottle?




I presume glass is ok????

if so Im in!

cheers Amita


----------



## troydo (7/12/07)

your gonna trust Australia post with pressurised glass?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/07)

Troydo said:


> your gonna trust Australia post with pressurised glass?



Many of the entries for the Nationals were sent by Aust Post without breaking. Just pack real good.


----------



## amita (7/12/07)

Troydo said:


> your gonna trust Australia post with pressurised glass?




they do a styrofoam bottle thingy and should work ok, have done in the past.
could be cheeky of course and sent an empty one  

cheers amita


----------



## sinkas (7/12/07)

Im In


----------



## Jye (7/12/07)

Ok guys its now upto Keno to decide the winner, checkout the first post for updates.

IM IN  

1. Kevnlis
2. Doogiechap
3. DK
4. eric8
5. Stuster
6. TDA
7. 65bellet
8. simon175
9. homebrewworld.com
10. hairofthedog
11. RandyRob
12. Snow
13. sluggerdog
14. discoloop
15. buster3931
16. schooey
17. Fatgodzilla
18. Troydo
19. recharge
20. amita
21. Jye
22. sinkas


----------



## recharge (7/12/07)

Good to see your in Jye hate for you to miss out (of course if you win you'll have too suffer through my beer  ) 

Rich


----------



## Fents (7/12/07)

I'd be in but RandyRob got my lucky number and no way can i enter without my lucky number 11. $5 says Rob wins too


----------



## randyrob (7/12/07)

1. Kevnlis
2. Doogiechap
3. DK
4. eric8
5. Stuster
6. TDA
7. 65bellet
8. simon175
9. homebrewworld.com
10. hairofthedog
11. Fents
12. Snow
13. sluggerdog
14. discoloop
15. buster3931
16. schooey
17. Fatgodzilla
18. Troydo
19. recharge
20. amita
21. Jye
22. sinkas
23.Randyrob


Fents your a mad man!


----------



## Simon W (7/12/07)

Too me

1. Kevnlis
2. Doogiechap
3. DK
4. eric8
5. Stuster
6. TDA
7. 65bellet
8. simon175
9. homebrewworld.com
10. hairofthedog
11. Fents
12. Snow
13. sluggerdog
14. discoloop
15. buster3931
16. schooey
17. Fatgodzilla
18. Troydo
19. recharge
20. amita
21. Jye
22. sinkas
23. Randyrob
24. Simon W


----------



## Fents (7/12/07)

Sick your a champ robby willams!

$11 on 11 please dealer.


----------



## lokpikn (7/12/07)

Well if i can send glass through the mail im in as well. Just hope it dont get broke on the way got a AIPA just ready to go.


----------



## lucas (7/12/07)

this is a fantastic idea, Im in.


----------



## 65bellett (7/12/07)

Fents I hope you don't have any of those bottle bomb issues you had with your case swap beer with this contribution. I would hate to see you on the front page of the paper for posting exploding beer


----------



## Jye (10/12/07)

Less than a week to get your name down.

1. Kevnlis
2. Doogiechap
3. DK
4. eric8
5. Stuster
6. TDA
7. 65bellet
8. simon175
9. homebrewworld.com
10. hairofthedog
11. Fents
12. Snow
13. sluggerdog
14. discoloop
15. buster3931
16. schooey
17. Fatgodzilla
18. Troydo
19. recharge
20. amita
21. Jye
22. sinkas
23. Randyrob
24. Simon W
25. lokpikn
26. lucas


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/07)

1. Kevnlis
2. Doogiechap
3. DK
4. eric8
5. Stuster
6. TDA
7. 65bellet
8. simon175
9. homebrewworld.com
10. hairofthedog
11. Fents
12. Snow
13. sluggerdog
14. discoloop
15. buster3931
16. schooey
17. Fatgodzilla
18. Troydo
19. recharge
20. amita
21. Jye
22. sinkas
23. Randyrob
24. Simon W
25. lokpikn
26. lucas
27. DrSmurto

A nice Alt on its way....... :lol:


----------



## Fents (10/12/07)

65bellett said:


> Fents I hope you don't have any of those bottle bomb issues you had with your case swap beer with this contribution. I would hate to see you on the front page of the paper for posting exploding beer




shshhh, thats my secret in case i dont win


----------



## Jye (14/12/07)

Last day to get your name down, the winner is drawn tomorrow!


----------



## amita (14/12/07)

Jye said:


> Last day to get your name down, the winner is drawn tomorrow!




found my packaging at oz post today! a wine pack,all cardboard and with a little modifacation of the interior it accomadates a longneck.

hope I dont have to use it!!!  

cheers and goodluck to all

amita


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/12/07)

Good luck gents... May your balls drop the way you want.  

Warren -


----------



## Jye (14/12/07)

Last chance B)


----------



## Stuster (14/12/07)

Jye said:


> Last chance B)



Can I enter twice. :lol:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/12/07)

1. Kevnlis
2. Doogiechap
3. DK
4. eric8
5. Stuster
6. TDA
7. 65bellet
8. simon175
9. homebrewworld.com
10. hairofthedog
11. Fents
12. Snow
13. sluggerdog
14. discoloop
15. buster3931
16. schooey
17. Fatgodzilla
18. Troydo
19. recharge
20. amita
21. Jye
22. sinkas
23. Randyrob
24. Simon W
25. lokpikn
26. lucas
27. DrSmurto
28 Vlad the Pale Aler

just made it


----------



## Stuster (14/12/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> 28 Vlad the Pale Aler
> 
> just made it




Makes it two cases. Perfect.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/12/07)

Well, who do we owe beer too ?


----------



## Fents (15/12/07)

how was it being drawn? lotto?


----------



## Jye (15/12/07)

OK guys there is no game number 1, but the first number drawn today the 15th was.... 26

Congrats lucas :beer: 

PM us your addy and have a great chrissy :chug:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/12/07)

Jye said:


> OK guys there is no game number 1, but the first number drawn today the 15th was.... 26
> 
> Congrats lucas :beer:
> 
> PM us your addy and have a great chrissy :chug:



Well done Lucas and good stuff Jye for organising it


----------



## homebrewworld.com (15/12/07)

Onya Lucas !

Merry Xmas !!!!

Garry
HBW


----------



## lucas (15/12/07)

Thanks a bunch for organizing this jye!  best idea ever!

and thanks in advance to everyone who participated :beer: 

this works out perfect (for me at least), I'm flying up north to my parents place for xmas and hence it was going to be a homebrew free holiday, but I might send everyone their address and christmas will be saved.


----------



## amita (15/12/07)

congrats Lucas, I will have to use my cardboard packaging from OZ post after all!!!

have a great crissie everybody and it was good fun to participate  

cheers amita


----------



## mika (15/12/07)

Who's Fents paying his $11 to ?


----------



## Fents (15/12/07)

mika said:


> Who's Fents paying his $11 to ?





Fents said:


> I'd be in but RandyRob got my lucky number and no way can i enter without my lucky number 11. $5 says Rob wins too



It was $5...and no one took me up on the offer so it stays with me.  

Well done Lucas thats a fair case of liquid loot coming your way.


----------



## Doogiechap (15/12/07)

Fents said:


> It was $5...and no one took me up on the offer so it stays with me.
> 
> Well done Lucas thats a fair case of liquid loot coming your way.



I reckon coughing up to the Forum via paypal is the go :lol: .


----------



## eric8 (15/12/07)

Well done Lucas, hope they are all very enjoyable.
Beery Christmas
eric :icon_cheers:


----------



## mika (15/12/07)

Fents said:


> $11 on 11 please dealer.



Then what was this ? <_< 

Think the winner might have some dosh coming to them as well...or AHB gets a donation


----------



## Fents (15/12/07)

I'll happily donate $11 to AHB, i donated $25 two weeks ago but just to make sure i'll throw another $25 in. Hope you guys are all (ddogiechap, mika?) doing your bit for the team too though i wouldnt want to be the only player at the poker table now.


----------



## Fents (15/12/07)

Happy Boy's?

Conversion to: 
Dane Thomas 
Email: 
[email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Total Amount: 
-$25.00 AUD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
14 Dec. 2007 
Time: 
22:32:22 PST 
Status: 
Uncleared (Expected Clearing Date: 19 Dec. 2007)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Note: 
Bet Lost in Christmas homebrew lottery thread. 
Postal Address: 
No Address Provided 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Funding Type: 
eCheque 
Funding Source: 
$25.00 AUD -


----------



## mika (15/12/07)

Never 

Onya Fents !

If there was still a Big up's thread I'd post in it for you


----------



## Fents (15/12/07)

I miss the biggups thread. Golt locked cause i think swore. Needs more unlocking.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/12/07)

Good work Jye and well done Lucas.

I have found a nice ale from my K&K days. Only 2 kgs of CSR's best too! :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## troydo (17/12/07)

Nice one lucas! i accidently left the bottle at home ./.. will post it tomorrow if all goes well!


----------



## sluggerdog (17/12/07)

After 25 mins lining up at the post office, I got my bottle in today's mail.

Hope you enjoy it lucas.


----------



## Fents (17/12/07)

Im posting mine and the footy tipping one tommorow. sorry blokes.


----------



## amita (17/12/07)

Fents said:


> Im posting mine and the footy tipping one tommorow. sorry blokes.




Hope you have more luck in the big lotto one at the end of the year!  

cheers amita


----------



## randyrob (17/12/07)

Congratulations Lucus, couldn't have gone to a better more deserving person

mine has been sent tho i got stung for postage!

thanks for organising this Jye, twas a bit of fun and a change from the merry-go-round this site can sometimes be.


----------



## Fents (17/12/07)

amita said:


> Hope you have more luck in the big lotto one at the end of the year!
> 
> cheers amita



you sound like a betting man?


----------



## Jye (17/12/07)

sluggerdog said:


> After 25 mins lining up at the post office, I got my bottle in today's mail.



+1 <_< 

I also managed not to include any identifiable features, no name, return address or style  When a white cardboard tube with the the ends held together with brown packaging tape arrives its my APA


----------



## lokpikn (17/12/07)

I have sent mine of today in one of those wine bottle box as it was a glass bottle. Hope it arrives in one peice 

its a 7% 59 ibu AIPA

Yum Yum

Have a good one


----------



## Simon W (17/12/07)

_"Missed by that much"_
Nice one Lucas, got your PM today(was away over weekend) will mail tomorrow.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (18/12/07)

Well done Lucas, 
have sent off a Belgium Ale yesterday , My first partial so please go easy on it. I like it and havent had any other complaints yet about it either. 

Hope you enjoy your winnings .


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

buster3931 said:


> Hope you enjoy your winnings .



Bah humbug! i hops he chokes on the first bottle! :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/12/07)

Fents said:


> Bah humbug! i hops he chokes on the first bottle! :lol:



and the fact that all this beer is going north away from Melbourne is the cause of your grief ......


Bottles in the mail, Lucas


----------



## discoloop (18/12/07)

Discoloop's Schwarzbier is in the post!


----------



## Stuster (18/12/07)

Hope you like it funky because there's a Farmhouse ale on the way to you. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

Fents is posted, amarillo ale. $10.15 for postage as well as the $25 bet i handed over, could of brewed a batch for that price!

enjoy it lucas.


----------



## lucas (18/12/07)

Thanks everyone.

I called my parents to warn them there'd be "a few" packages for me turning up at their post office. it's a good thing there's no mailboxes or postmen out where they live, I'd hate to think of the poor bugger trying to work out how to put 4-5 bottle sized packages in a tiny little mail box for a few days in a row


----------



## drsmurto (18/12/07)

Bottle of my 3rd AG on its way - an ESB.

I reckon we should get Aus Post to sponsor this comp next year......


----------



## amita (18/12/07)

lucas said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I called my parents to warn them there'd be "a few" packages for me turning up at their post office. it's a good thing there's no mailboxes or postmen out where they live, I'd hate to think of the poor bugger trying to work out how to put 4-5 bottle sized packages in a tiny little mail box for a few days in a row




drink them , smash the bottle and it will fit in!!! :icon_cheers: 

cheers amita


----------



## troydo (18/12/07)

Mines in the post....


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

Troydo said:


> Mines in the post....



heard that one before! :lol:


----------



## troydo (18/12/07)

would wanna be after a 25 minute wait in the post office ... i hate xmas  too many people


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

Troydo said:


> would wanna be after a 25 minute wait in the post office ... i hate xmas  too many people



i hear ya. worst is kids running around knocking stuff on the floor screaming mum mum mum and the old lady serving losing it cause theres another 20 people waiting. fun times.


----------



## amita (18/12/07)

its on its way Lucas!!(and parents :icon_cheers: )

everybody a happy cristmas and a happy new year,

cheers amita


----------



## recharge (18/12/07)

Mines on its way, you can't miss it it's the one in the brown bottle.

Merry Xmas

Richard


----------



## kevnlis (18/12/07)

When you open the tube to find a bottle of Marsanne, ignore the label, it is actually an AG Sparkling clone done with Burtonised water. It could use a touch more bitterness but I think you will be happy enough


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

recharge said:


> Mines on its way, you can't miss it it's the one in the brown bottle.
> 
> Merry Xmas
> 
> Richard



:lol:


----------



## schooey (18/12/07)

Mine is on it's way Lucas, congrats and Merry Christmas.

Thanks Jye for the fun.


----------



## lokpikn (19/12/07)

Hey ya lucas

You will have to let us know how many turned up in one piece (hope mine does) and you can play beer judge over xmas and give us all feed back. Just remember not to spit or all our hard work goes down the drain. 

Have a good 1


----------



## lucas (19/12/07)

I'm told the first bottles started arriving today and I'll be up there tomorrow to get started on them 

I probably wont be getting on the net much while I'm up there, but I'll try and remember to take some notes for you guys. I can't promise I wont forget though, with all the festivities and all.

Thanks again all, and good luck in the craftbrewer giveaway if you're entering (and if you know which day is gonna win, PM me and let me know )


----------



## eric8 (19/12/07)

Lucas, 
I got mine in the post today, so hopefully it will be there Friday or Monday. It's another brown bottle, so you can tell it's mine. I can't even tell you how it's wrapped as the guy at the post office just got me to fill out the label, hhhmmmm, "I'll take care of it he said". Hope that doesn't mean what I think it might.
Eric


----------



## Simon W (20/12/07)

I'm with ya on the feedback thing this time of year, I stuffed up note-taking last years Xmas case 
Mine should get there ok, a Coopers PET with bubble wrap.


----------



## kevnlis (29/12/07)

I think lucas has been too pissed to reply... :huh: 

Let us know how they were when you get a chance.


----------



## Simon W (29/12/07)

Probably still at his folks' place.


> I probably wont be getting on the net much while I'm up there


----------



## lucas (5/1/08)

back in melbourne today after a week of very shitty weather on the sunshine coast. what I would have given to have traded the weather in melbourne and the sunshine coast for that week. up there I had a beach minutes away, and a lovely air conditioned apartment. down here I have a very noisy single room air conditioner and a very long trip to the beach :/ could have really used all that rain down here too.

anyhow, I made a few (not a lot though, I had trouble keeping track of so many unlabeled bottles) notes along the way but I seem to have lost them all except one sheet of paper. it's only got two beers on it so it so it almost seems unfair to post feedback for just two people. I will say that generally I was quite impressed with the beers on offer. I thoroughly enjoyed all the APAs, american IPA's... mmmmmm american hops. there were a few lovely darker beers, a few nice wheat or wit beers a number of belgians (one of which got me in trouble with SWMBO). 

I left my parents place (where the beers were being sent to) for the sunshine coast on the 29th, and by that time 20 of the ~27 beers had arrived. the old man gets to enjoy the last 7 by himself. for those curious about the number of beers to make it intact, there was not a single glass breakage amongst the 20 beers; in fact there were only two bottles that made it in less than perfect condition and both were PET. neither bottle broke though, it was just leaky seals. they arrived with an australia post plastic satchel around the original packaging and a sticker saying they had arrived at X in this condition with a number to call (that I didnt bother with, of course). there was about 150ml left of one of them and about 400ml of the other one so I still got to try some of them.

I'd like to thank everyone who sent beers and jye for organising it all (and sorry I didn't make time to catch up and have a beer with you). It was pretty much the highlight of my christmas


----------



## Simon W (8/1/08)

No labels? :blink: where's the logic in that?
Hope my PET bottle wasn't one of the leaky ones, took extra precaution and wrapped it in a couple of layers of bubble-wrap before dropping it into the sachel.


----------



## amita (8/1/08)

anyhow, I made a few (not a lot though, I had trouble keeping track of so many unlabeled bottles) notes along the way but I seem to have lost them all except one sheet of paper.

cant helpto say that im dissapointed................

cheers amita


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/1/08)

amita said:


> anyhow, I made a few (not a lot though, I had trouble keeping track of so many unlabeled bottles) notes along the way but I seem to have lost them all except one sheet of paper.
> 
> cant help to say that i'm dissapointed................
> 
> cheers amita



What - did you keep extensive tasting notes over the Xmas period. Twenty bottles in four days, plus all that wine, scotch - I doubt the poor bugger could walk let alone write. Then a week in poor weather in Queensland, hopefully too much bed and not enough sleep !!!!!!


----------



## troydo (8/1/08)

mine should have been pretty recognizable.. the label should have stayed on...


----------



## lucas (8/1/08)

Troydo said:


> mine should have been pretty recognizable.. the label should have stayed on...


that it was troydo, if there was an award for best label I think your ho-garden would have it


----------



## Snow (15/1/08)

Hey Lucas,

did you get my peat smoked amber ale? I was hoping to give you something different from the "mainstream"

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## lucas (15/1/08)

Snow said:


> Hey Lucas,
> 
> did you get my peat smoked amber ale? I was hoping to give you something different from the "mainstream"
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


I'm not sure I did (at least not while I was still up there). It sounds quite distinctive so I would have thought I'd have remembered it. Thanks all the same, I'm sure my old man would have had it by now though


----------

